
WaterfallProcess - PretzelFisch
https://martinfowler.com/bliki/WaterfallProcess.html
======
PretzelFisch
Most waterfall i have worked on did not wait to test and integration at the
end of the product but at the completion of one milestone typically before
it's handed off to another team working on separate module/product.

But then finding pure agile or waterfall in the wild maybe an elusive search

